# Forum name change: Old biker guy health forum



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Seriously, the majority of the threads on this forum are health related and they’re mostly male health issues.

Granted, there are fewer women on this forum because women tend to be healthier and they’re more likely to seek medical advice from professionals.

So yeah, I think the forum needs to be renamed, something that reflects its true content, like:

Old guys, mostly white, trying to preserve their performance, while aging, gracefully as possible, in hopes of feeling better and riding faster.

Prostates and colons, mountain bikers on a mission.

Seats with holes, making peace with your anatomy, and other helpful hints for the aging male mountain biker.

Tongue in cheek, kinda 😛


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Viagra+ Forum?


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Sounds too political these days.

Old White Guys trying to preserve their performance?


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Cialis


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Then we'll need a Badass Old Bitches separate forum....


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

Yes, we don't want to exclude the ladies.


----------



## Fuse6F (Jul 5, 2017)

Well what else are we supposed to talk about. After fifty its sore knees, backs, dwindling performance anxiety heart issues, etc. 

The good thing is we are here and still turning cranks. Glad to see there are even a few in their seventies!

im good with it.

a general health thread could be called “healthy biking” or whatever.


----------



## metalskool (Feb 6, 2019)

formica said:


> Then we'll need a Badass Old Bitches separate forum....


Lol- indeed!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

My name change suggestion: Geezers and Beavers


----------



## metalskool (Feb 6, 2019)

cyclelicious said:


> My name change suggestion: Geezers and Beavers


Mine is: The Geriatric Ward


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

On second thought, this forum is just fine labeled as it is, and 50+ riders should be free to discuss what they want to as long as it relates to mountain biking in some way. 
Cut the pontifical **** and judgement calls. We are old enough to know better.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Geezers yeah, but beavers is kinda sexist, maybe something equivalent to Geezers, how about Geezelles?

The G Bike Forum, over fifty, pretending we're not ?



cyclelicious said:


> My name change suggestion: Geezers and Beavers


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Nurse Ben said:


> Geezers yeah, but beavers is kinda sexist, maybe something equivalent to Geezers, how about Geezelles?
> 
> The G Bike Forum, over fifty, pretending we're not ?


Or the G spot?


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

chazpat said:


> Or the G spot?


That might work. Since we all know it doesn't exist, maybe we can make it something it's not


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

I think we need a new Over 60 forum. These 50 year olds seem so young.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

^^^ totally. Right now I'm even thinking 60 is young.


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

Lone Rager said:


> ^^^ totally. Right now I'm even thinking 60 is young.


Yep!


----------



## M-80 Rider (May 26, 2011)

Brilliant!



cyclelicious said:


> My name change suggestion: Geezers and Beavers


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Droopers and Saggers


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Over the hill hypochondriacs who previously rode mountain bikes and are looking for excuses to rationalize their choices.

^ said tongue in cheek of course, but seriously, it's gotta make you wonder when you look at this forum and the top ten (twenty?) threads are all about health and age related limitations.

I mean damn, I kinda expect my 83 yo father to complain about being old; he always was a hypochondriac, but folks in their fifties and sixties need to STFU and ride!

If I was in my twenties and stumbled on this forum, I'd be thinking I'd stumbled into an old folks home


----------



## Eric Malcolm (Dec 18, 2011)

Understand where the perpective is coming from and you're right if you analyse the top 20 topics.

Actually, I love the Jokes. No other forum is as witty as us.

Eric


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

^^yer right, Eric. Plus, I like the name as is. Even if I'm far on the other side of that number....


----------



## Yeah right (Jun 1, 2019)

I really wanted for this thread to quietly fade away, but it is still grating on me. Also, I don't write very eloquently, so I didn't want to out my neck out there, but no one else has, so I guess it gets to be me.

I'd prefer to at least keep the pretense that this forum is inclusive of all races and genders. Heck, even inclusive of viewpoints from different ages, because apparently some people are set in their ways, thinking that everything should revolve around their old white male view of the world, but I'd like to think that more views and perspectives might be helpful. Not just about health issues, but maybe feedback on some of our skewed perceptions of things.

It's these views that everything is old, white, and male that are keeping the boards of corporate America so homogenous. It's these views that have been letting guys get away with all sorts of sexual abuses, "Oh, boys will be boys." It's why so many others are also blinded to the fact that there are other non-white people around.

If you semiseriously think this should be named for just old white guys, fine. Please, age faster. I, and others can't wait for this self centered view that has caused so many problems in the world to die out with you.


----------



## rod9301 (Oct 30, 2004)

Yeah said:


> I really wanted for this thread to quietly fade away, but it is still grating on me. Also, I don't write very eloquently, so I didn't want to out my neck out there, but no one else has, so I guess it gets to be me.
> 
> I'd prefer to at least keep the pretense that this forum is inclusive of all races and genders. Heck, even inclusive of viewpoints from different ages, because apparently some people are set in their ways, thinking that everything should revolve around their old white male view of the world, but I'd like to think that more views and perspectives might be helpful. Not just about health issues, but maybe feedback on some of our skewed perceptions of things.
> 
> ...


?

Sent from my Armor_3 using Tapatalk


----------



## metalskool (Feb 6, 2019)

~ deleted post


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Ok. I admit it. I’m a nearly 60 year old white guy on a mountain bike. 

Who the f*ck cares? I ride aged with an open mind. 

Ride on...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Maybe you could start a thread.
Personaly i see no reason to rename.
I see myself as a living entity.
PS. What we need IMO is a HT forum.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Yeah said:


> I, and others can't wait for this self centered view that has caused so many problems in the world to die out with you.


Celebrating the coming deaths of an entire group of people based on skin color and gender.....and somehow you are not the problem.


----------



## Yeah right (Jun 1, 2019)

Wow. I hate to think how ranting and raving I'll be when I get even older. Then again, with all these bottled up feelings, maybe a coronary is in my future.

Anyway, let's try to keep this group inclusive. There's no need to change the group name and I'll try not to rant so much.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Yeah said:


> Wow. I hate to think how ranting and raving I'll be when I get even older. Then again, with all these bottled up feelings, maybe a coronary is in my future.
> 
> Anyway, let's try to keep this group inclusive. There's no need to change the group name and I'll try not to rant so much.


Please read the opening post. You're taking this thread serious while no one else is. No one is ranting and raving except for you.


----------



## OzarkFathom (Jul 2, 2019)

Yeah said:


> Wow. I hate to think how ranting and raving I'll be when I get even older. Then again, with all these bottled up feelings, maybe a coronary is in my future.
> 
> Anyway, let's try to keep this group inclusive. There's no need to change the group name and I'll try not to rant so much.


You need not wait for the white men to die off.
There are plenty of places where few if any reside.
I suggest you spend a year or so to educate yourself.
Lemme know how that goes.


----------



## OzarkFathom (Jul 2, 2019)

*It's these views that everything is old, white, and male that are keeping the boards of corporate America so homogenous. It's these views that have been letting guys get away with all sorts of sexual abuses, "Oh, boys will be boys." It's why so many others are also blinded to the fact that there are other non-white people around.
*
That is one of the most culturally ignorant posts I've ever seen on this site.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Yeah said:


> I really wanted for this thread to quietly fade away, but it is still grating on me. ...


Sounds like somebody "woke" up on the wrong side of the bed this morning.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Eric Malcolm said:


> Understand where the perpective is coming from and you're right if you analyse the top 20 topics.
> 
> Actually, I love the Jokes. No other forum is as witty as us.
> 
> Eric


Totally love the jokes, my fav for sure, just need to be a contributor more often ... maybe I'm just not that funny 

My wife thinks this forum is silly, mostly old white guys worrying about their prostate and getting old. She sees primary care internal medicine so she totally agrees about all the hypondriacs.

Asking for a renaming is not serious, I mean come on, but a format change led by the forum members couldn't hurt.

Folks, please, stop worrying about your health, just get regular check ups, take it as it comes, and try to enjoy what you have.

I'll try to do my part and post some old guy stoke or something ...


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Ok, my tiny part to change...
when i turned 55 a grocery started offering 10% discount for us on wednesday.
I started calling myself not so young.
But that age thing, i see maybe young till 29,
second youth till 59,
now i am in my third youth


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Yeah said:


> I really wanted for this thread to quietly fade away, but it is still grating on me. Also, I don't write very eloquently, so I didn't want to out my neck out there, but no one else has, so I guess it gets to be me.
> 
> I'd prefer to at least keep the pretense that this forum is inclusive of all races and genders. Heck, even inclusive of viewpoints from different ages, because apparently some people are set in their ways, thinking that everything should revolve around their old white male view of the world, but I'd like to think that more views and perspectives might be helpful. Not just about health issues, but maybe feedback on some of our skewed perceptions of things.
> 
> ...


Um, I think you missed the mark by ... oh ... about ... a million miles 

The OP (me) was simply pointing at/poking the bear regarding this forum's tendency to lean toward illness, weakness, and all the 'esses that tend to distinguish stereotypes of old age.

Not sure what the pretense is about, you are free to "pretend" anything you want.

But don't despair, racial mixing is blending our colors, so in no time (a few thousand years) we should all be a nice milk chocolate color ... of course that won't prevent discrimination, but maybe we'll all be a little more "tolerant" of sun burn from the growing ozone hole 

So about that name change ....


----------



## metalskool (Feb 6, 2019)

I'm out - leaving this thread.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Man, how fast a thread can spin out of control.

... and all I wanted was my two front teeth.

If I could wish one thing it would be for folks to live somewhere not so comfortable for a while, learn to speak another language, literally live in someone else's shoes, that would most certainly help a significant portion of the world "get it".

And truthfully, it's no about color, it's about difference, any difference, of course some differences are more obvious to the eye that others, but don't think that a person's skin color is the only way to discriminate. 

Even if we were all the same, humans would still find a way to discriminate, it's our way of being superior ... which begs the question WHY do we need to be superior?


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Nurse Ben said:


> Man, how fast a thread can spin out of control.
> 
> ... and all I wanted was my two front teeth.
> 
> ...


Been there, done that (yes, that is extremely outdated but it's true in my case)! 

One thing I found fascinating were things you think are just normal human reactions that are actually learned behaviors.


----------



## paramount3 (Jul 13, 2014)

Women have colons too.


----------



## Eric Malcolm (Dec 18, 2011)

Um......now about those Jokes.

If the other forums did Jokes, where would we be? 

Its our point of difference.

Aches and pains come with age, and apart from growing up as a young‘un, this is next phase of life that commands change, quite rapidly for some.

Eric


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Ok, so we're going to petition that the name of the forum be changed to:

_Bikers of any age, caste, colour, criminal record, height, disability, ethnicity, family status, gender identity, generation, genetic characteristics, marital status, nationality, race, religion (or not), sex, sexual orientation, and social class health forum
_
Oops, my bad, let's try again:

_People from any sport of any age, caste, colour, criminal record, height, disability, ethnicity, family status, gender identity, generation, genetic characteristics, marital status, nationality, race, religion (or not), sex, sexual orientation, and social class health forum_

Dang, this is hard. How about:

_People from any sport, or if you'd prefer to lay on the couch that's ok too, of any age, caste, colour, criminal record, height, disability, ethnicity, family status, gender identity, generation, genetic characteristics, marital status, nationality, race, religion (or not), sex, sexual orientation, and social class health forum_


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Please point me to the handikap forum.
My spelling is sad.
Say it loud, pretty please.
My eyes are not so young any bore.


----------



## metalskool (Feb 6, 2019)

~deleted post.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Ok, how 'bout:

_All inclusive health forum but be prepared to read a lot about old men mountain bikers' prostates and their similar issues 'cause that's what's mostly in here_


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

Women Have Colons Too - wasn't that the name of a Van Halen song?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

chazpat said:


> Been there, done that (yes, that is extremely outdated but it's true in my case)!
> 
> One thing I found fascinating were things you think are just normal human reactions that are actually learned behaviors.


It's all learned behaviors, humans are dumb as rocks when born, not a whole lot of built ins other than crying and shitting.

Fortunately we learn fast


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Scott O said:


> Women Have Colons Too - wasn't that the name of a Van Halen song?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Fixed it:

The all inclusive health forum but be prepared to read a lot about old men mountain bikers' prostates and their similar issues 'cause that's what's mostly in here, plus the occassional concern about women's colons


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

wtf, "Old guy" I see nothing about race in there. Really? and I am a female (ie minority) in this forum.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

formica said:


> wtf, "Old guy" I see nothing about race in there. Really? and I am a female (ie minority) in this forum.


Damn, so picky!


----------



## Fuse6F (Jul 5, 2017)

I think this thread is mostly just contributing to global warming!

How is this for a suggestion....

“Individuals without the need or care to filter their thread creation but have earned the right to do so!”


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

O r could we just name it "Crank survivors"....


----------



## gravityryder26 (Feb 11, 2013)

Triggered?


----------

